# Bite - Red Red Bellied Piranha



## gsgtsg (Jun 22, 2003)

I have some Red Bellied Piranha which I believe have been in a fight.

Two have a chunk missing nearer to the upper fin area.

The missing chunk is about the bite size from a 7 cm fish.

I feed my Red Bellies every other day with frozen Lanch fish.

Please advise if I need to take any action i.e. medicate the tank to avoid any infection, etc.

I am new to Red Bellied Piranha so all your advise would be great.

Cheers.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

small pygos like yours should be fed 2-3 times a day, yours are skinny as hell...

for the injury; set temp at 84 and add a little salt


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree feed more often n should be more variety also! Rbp heal very fast also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with Soul Assasin. Baby and Juvi pygos need several meals a day. I would also feed a good quality pellet such as New Life Spectrum or Hikari. you can also feed bloodworms, shrimp and any other white meat fish such as Tilapia. Dont worry about those wounds, they will heal quickly. Personally I wouldnt bump up the temp. because if they are alreay fighting they will get worse with a temp. increase. As long as you do weekly water changes and have excellent water parameters those wounds will heal on their own.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Read THIS article


----------



## gsgtsg (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

I'll keep the temperature as it is as suggested by 'ksis' to avoid further agression.

I have 'Tropic Marin' salt for my brackish tank - is it ok to add this one and how mush should I add?

Cheers.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I just went through the same thing.. Good news is your fish should heal up fine... Took about a month for mine to heal completly. Now only way to tell is he has a shiny spot where the bite was...

Right after the bite..
about Two Weeks Later (the one in the back)
I havnt taken a recent pic in awhile so I dont have a fully healed pic for ya


----------



## Astus (May 16, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> small pygos like yours should be fed 2-3 times a day, yours are skinny as hell...
> 
> for the injury; set temp at 84 and add a little salt


 This^ and as another person said try to feed more variety. Maybe even get them onto Hikari Gold Cichlid Pellets.


----------



## gsgtsg (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi,

Tried the pellets and they don't seem interested in them. Is there any trick to get them interested in the pellets?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

stuff it into fish meat


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you buy the sinking type pellets and try dropping a couple at a time a few times a day for a few days they should go for the pellets

Just be sure to drop them directly in front of the p's


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

He should be OK. Salt and add a few degrees on the temp. Give us some follow up pics in a few weeks.


----------



## gsgtsg (Jun 22, 2003)

RBP1

Hi,

Please see photos on the healing of the wound on RBP1.

I will post additional photos on the second RBP.

Photo 1 & 2 taken on 4th June 2010
Photo 3 & 4 taken on 14th June 2010
Photo 5 & 6 taken on 15th June 2010
Photo 7 & 8 taken on 27th June 2010


----------



## gsgtsg (Jun 22, 2003)

RBP2

Hi,

Please see photos on the healing of the wound on RBP2.

Photo 1 taken on 4th June 2010
Photo 2 & 3 taken on 14th June 2010
Photo 4 & 5 taken on 15th June 2010
Photo 6 & 7 taken on 27th June 2010

Sorry if I have gone over the top with photos !


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats so cool. Very interesting if you ask me.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The question has already been answered several times by members, so I'll just take this opportunity to say: "Welcome to the hobby and to the site!"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Do you have any retreats, hideouts, etc.. for these guys, or is it a bare bones tank? Especially at their size they need a retreat, or a place to get away from each other. Pygos are very brutal towards each other at that size.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I was lucky to only have some nasty tail fin nips.


----------

